# Fontana Shots!!!!!!!!!!!



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here are a couple!!!!!!!!!!!
Ryan C and unknown!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

GO GO GO...i won't interrupt you again!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

meow meow..................sweet


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

you left me with 2 of the sickest photos ive ever seen...now i want more


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is the WINNER of Semi Pro Mike, then random Chuma and Cody Driscall in womens pro


----------



## Tparty (Oct 24, 2005)

*nice*

The second shot is Ryan from foes, first DH race ever finished 2nd in expert men 19 - 24 with a time of 2.28 the guy was flying.... just goes to show that Foes rules


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is SANJAY and the mens PRO winner


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here are a few more, random B/W and mikes teammate Jesse?????


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Ok 2 more the shirt syas it all!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and another upper rock shot!


----------



## tjmx133 (May 1, 2006)

kinda find it funny that mike and jesse finish in the top 2 and are teammates, rare


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

2 more


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> 2 more


man you take great pics


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

This kid ate it HARD!!!!!!!!!!!!! He was on the HT and the 2nd is a classic case of hauling down the rock face!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Actually those two were the FIANCE with the 2nd camera!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The head on of KIRKALDE and JESSE


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> This kid ate it HARD!!!!!!!!!!!!! He was on the HT and the 2nd is a classic case of SANBAGGING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IMO


hah...:nono: :madman: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IBLQQ2NCU (Feb 27, 2006)

nice shootin them photos... looks like a blast


----------



## SOCAL_STINKY (Oct 2, 2005)

Awesome pics as always ianjenn.  
Do you have a website where I could view all the pics??


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

NEED TO STUDY 2 more............. PM me about PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is random SWD and Jesse again.......... and local MILES that shot is nice!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Not YET end of the MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it should be up and running!!!


----------



## SOCAL_STINKY (Oct 2, 2005)

Studying, tell me about it. Its the reason why I couldn't race...:madman:


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

2 MORE !!!!!!!!! Coti again and MIKE again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yetirider1989 (May 16, 2005)

hey you say i am sand baggin i am the kid on the v10 i think not that is my 6th race and i have yet too get top 4 in a race if you would like to cheek up on that look at coral hollow and sea otter up down too 2003. i would say look at north star but the results are gone so please do not judge you take cool pics i like mine alot and really if i was sand baggin bad wouldent i of won?


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Yeah you were hauling in that section!!!!!!!!!!!! There was like 5 other guys who jumped down that part. If you did that looks like minor tweeks could make it a top 3 placing?????????? I was judging off that 50' section!!!!!!!!!!! SORRY MAN!


----------



## yetirider1989 (May 16, 2005)

yea man no prob but i got 2nd place so not to bad its just a bunch of kids at the race say that i was sand baggin and yet some of the kids have been in sport from like 2003 to now i think its time for them to bump up.


yea next year it will be time for Jr X mabey even this year


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here to make it up I give you MOUSE in birthday siute!!!!!!!!!!!!! And Ryan C again!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

# more and a random chick,,,, a fall and KIRK again b4 DQ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> hah...:nono: :madman: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


dat not kwell


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Got ta give it to Mouse with the Happyy Mom day run!! Way to go Mouse, stylin. :thumbsup:


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

2 more!!!!!!!!!! DH 8 EXTREME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> 2 more!!!!!!!!!! DH 8 EXTREME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


that last pic......going fast


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

2 more !!! ANTHONY M leaving at the top!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Yeah leaning good!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

I like this one!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here you go MIKE, email me and and I will give you low down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I thought you were studying


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Yeah can you tell SOIL SCIENCE isn't so easy and with all these new pics I am doing this instead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was hoping you would be willing to cover the cost of this quarter if I don't pass????????????


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

1 More must keep reading!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> Yeah can you tell SOIL SCIENCE isn't so easy and with all these new pics I am doing this instead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was hoping you would be willing to cover the cost of this quarter if I don't pass????????????


cover the cost????.............the last line fits you

A local charity office realized that it had never received a donation from the town's most successful lawyer. The director called him, hoping to get a contribution. 
"Our research shows that out of a yearly income of at least $500,000, you've given not a penny to charity. Wouldn't you like to give back to the community in some way?"

The lawyer replied, "First, did your research also show that my mother is dying after a long illness, and has medical bills that are several times her annual income?"

Embarrassed, the director mumbled, "Um&#8230;no."

"Or that my brother, a disabled veteran, is blind and confined to a wheelchair?" The stricken director began to stammer out an apology but was interrupted. " Or that my sister's husband died in a car accident," the lawyer's voice rising in indignation, "leaving her penniless with three children?!"

The humiliated director said simply, "I had no idea&#8230;"

"So if I don't give any money to them, why the hell would I give any to you?"


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Because I "need TP for my bunghole!!!"


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> Because I "need TP for my bunghole!!!"


arrrrrrrrr.........................


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is another


----------



## Youngblood (Jun 14, 2005)

*Nice shots*

Did you shot beginners?

I was plate #706 this time.

I got in a fight with the tape and got a DNF.


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

Does anybody know if there was an agency or something like that taking pictures? I know there are some that ianjenn and photomom took, but at sea otter, brightroom.com had pics of everyone. Is there anything like that?


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

PM me , we should have everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> we should have everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!


sweet pics ian.
did you get any of me?
#1303 silver v10, red/white checkered jersey.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

*Hey Ian!*



ianjenn said:


> PM me , we should have everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!


Did you get #1010? Thanks, Barry


----------



## BtownBlake (Dec 10, 2005)

*More pics of the experts??*

Hey Ian 
its Blake
You got a great shot of me last week from the firewalker
I was taking pics too!!
Any more Ridesfo guys??
I think my # was 1152
frank was 898 ,I like the B&W you got!
andy # 888
I'll post some pics in a minute!
[email protected]


----------



## missoularider (Sep 18, 2005)

anyone know anything bout those SWD bikes, Think there was a white one and black one in those pics. Never heard of them before, and the downtubes look tiny


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> ...and KIRK again b4 DQ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


kirk got DQ'd??? what happened???


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

cool, shots!! let me know if you have any shoots from # 1316.

thanks


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

*Try this...*



missoularider said:


> anyone know anything bout those SWD bikes, Think there was a white one and black one in those pics. Never heard of them before, and the downtubes look tiny


http://swdracing.com


----------



## PhotoMom (Jun 23, 2005)

ianjenn said:


> Here to make it up I give you MOUSE in birthday siute!!!!!!!!!!!!! And Ryan C again!


Go Mouse Go!!!

Thanks Ian. You're shooting really well! Excellent work. Looks like I'm going to have to step up my game a little.

:thumbsup:

PhotoMom


----------



## mellamojesse (May 1, 2006)

Hey! this is Jesse, Mikes teammate. Thanks to everyone for all the awesome pictures!!


----------



## tjmx133 (May 1, 2006)

hey jesse, its traver, congrats!!! 2nd place :thumbsup:


----------



## mellamojesse (May 1, 2006)

tjmx133 said:


> hey jesse, its traver, congrats!!! 2nd place :thumbsup:


thanks traver! im bummed out you had a crappy run.. next time.. next time..


----------



## PhotoMom (Jun 23, 2005)

Tparty said:


> The second shot is Ryan from foes, first DH race ever finished 2nd in expert men 19 - 24 with a time of 2.28 the guy was flying.... just goes to show that Foes rules


T -

The kid who won Mouse's class (Beg Men 12-14) won with a 2:58! Who would believe that little legs could pedal that fast! Ha Ha.

PhotoMom


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Thanks Jody, I don't think you need to step any shooting up yours are awsome as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

A girl got hurt on Saturday broke TIB/ FIB and there was a long wait. They got her off but the ambulance got stuck KIRK wanted to go and official said no. He said a fowl word!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is another of MIKE. Hey let me know about the possiblity of coming here to ride!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is JESSE!


----------



## Ride To The Hills (Mar 14, 2004)

sent you a pm


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

These are great shots! I PM'd you. I'm back racing again after a 4-month hiatus that included bone screws, rehab, and a lot of painkillers. 

So good to be back on the bike!

-sunny  
plate # 1060 
(expert course)


----------



## mellamojesse (May 1, 2006)

yes! these shots are great ianjenn!! thank you!!!!!!


----------



## tjmx133 (May 1, 2006)

ianjeen, great shots of everybody. do u got any of #829 Beg. 16 under DH


----------



## ironjim (Apr 30, 2006)

do you have any of 586?


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

WE ARE ORGANIZING BY PLATE # over the next few days. My fiance is finishing up Firestone right now. WE HAVE LIKE 3000 pics to set into order but I will hunt around and see what I can find!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tparty (Oct 24, 2005)

thats as fast as some of the sport and expert riders in my class.... Oh to be getting older...
I dont want to get any older.
Oh well. 
Dang those kids are fast.. Mouse looked great!
Nice bike by the way.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Some more1111111111111The top guy is on here I think?????????? MTBR member!!??


----------



## manwithgun (Aug 12, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> Some more1111111111111The top guy is on here I think?????????? MTBR member!!??


Sup Ian, yeah that's me....the second pic is Sven "Mr. Miracle" Martin and the third ,of course, is the notoriously fast "white" Jesse Jackson; Donny's illegitimate child. I've been admiring your photos since the Firestone race. It's nice to finally be part of the club:thumbsup: . I'm sure you already realize what a great service you provide for the community; photographic proof to go with the war stories we put our friends and family through. thanks...


----------



## mforest (Apr 17, 2006)

hey james "who knows everyones nick name" mcneil, dont mind my spelling, but thats a nice shot of you, and everyone else.


----------



## alloutprodux (Dec 12, 2004)

sick pix ian!
i'll hit you up when we get the plans
together for the slo mission...


----------



## manwithgun (Aug 12, 2004)

mforest said:


> hey james "who knows everyones nick name" mcneil, dont mind my spelling, but thats a nice shot of you, and everyone else.


Hey "New Bike Mike", how 'bout I trade you my stunning good looks and european techno collection for that plastic trophy of yours . And tell Jesse that he needs to slow down like I did so the photographers can keep him in the frame... Again, nice work guys; I'm not going to miss out on the next podium party. Goin' to Angel Fire???


----------



## mforest (Apr 17, 2006)

you know we'll be there, the only nmbs im not doing is NC, as far as your stunning good looks and european techno collection, i think i ll have to pass. thanks man, you better podium with us allong with marky mark "alloy" (who will be signing autos for 8$) lol


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Sweet will talk to the fast locals and see if they are up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe stick a firecracker in the "retired" superfast guys butt and let him if he is willing borrow my bke for the mission!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is a shot of 1 of the trails!!!!!!!!!
The second is another that has alot of jumps in shot length less than 400 yards probabley!!!!!!!

SORRY NOT FONTANA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mx249 (Jun 24, 2005)

really really sick pics!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Another of SANJAY I think???????????????


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here you are


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Someone asked about SWD bikes? They are single pivot, run large bearings and I am 95% sure are STEEL, that is why they have small tubes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alloutprodux (Dec 12, 2004)

ooh man those trails look ill!!
cant wait!!!


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

#1279, got any??


----------



## PhotoMom (Jun 23, 2005)

*Slacker!!!!*



ianjenn said:


> WE ARE ORGANIZING BY PLATE # over the next few days. My fiance is finishing up Firestone right now. WE HAVE LIKE 3000 pics to set into order but I will hunt around and see what I can find!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Come Ian, quit slacking. I do that many by myself after shooting all weekend and still have them up by Monday night! And I am a mom and have a full time job! Giggle. Hope you know I'm just giving you a hard time! 

PhotoMom


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here you are!!! PM me and I can show you more!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here you are PM me and let me know. We ahve more!


----------



## Gripshift (Jan 29, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> Because I "need TP for my bunghole!!!"


Those guys rule.....


----------



## BtownBlake (Dec 10, 2005)

I think that SWD is 37 lbs!!!!
Ian
email me when you get a chance about shots and lenses!
Blake


----------



## nanhar (Dec 7, 2004)

*#577 & #585*

Awesome pictures! I PMed you - Do you have any others of #577 - Expert Women 45-49 (Sport Course) and #585 - Expert Men 55-59 (Sport Course). Thanks!


----------



## wieringp (May 10, 2006)

*pics of #204???*

anybody get pics of #204??????


----------



## wieringp (May 10, 2006)

ianjenn....could you hook me up with pics of #204????thanks


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

This is you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tjmx133 (May 1, 2006)

do u have #829, i was the kid that kinda talk to u for a lil while at fontana


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

This guy was sliding this corner good!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## travis712 (Apr 30, 2006)

Sick pics- more crash shots next time  haha.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is a MOREWOOD guy!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

I looked, we are still numbering them when I find I will let you know!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

ianjenn said:


> This guy was sliding this corner good!!!!!!!!!!!!


What's up with the guy with the camera grabbing his vagina in the background?


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Maybe he has a thing for men in MALITIA attire railing berms on DH bikes?


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

This is you right????????


----------



## dhshuttlemonkey (Apr 13, 2006)

Do you have any of # 1084 ?


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

ianjenn said:


> This is you right????????


Yup! Thanks for the pic. The kids love 'em!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

You are 1 of the oned we have numbered!!!!!!!!!!! PM me if you want to see more!


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

# 44,Orlando.M, Pro rider. Got some nice shots,man! were is #1316?


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

I will find your pics!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dhshuttlemonkey (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for the photo. PM'd you to see if you have any more.


----------



## Metal (Mar 28, 2005)

ianjenn said:


> Another of SANJAY I think???????????????


Thanks for posting the pics. This is indeed a picture of me.


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> hah...:nono: :madman: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


it doesnt even look like he has a rear wheel. from the angle

great pics man


----------



## 386005 (Mar 23, 2005)

hey it is ryan cornilsen here .......great shots............got any more of me


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Found 1 for ya!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is another 552!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is 1316!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here you are. I may have more also!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Not sure who wanted their pic, but I rember that this guy did!!!!!!!!!! The second shot is probabley my favorite so far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here is another Rayn!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tjmx133 (May 1, 2006)

thanks, great shots


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks, i'll check your web site, so can get some pictures from you.
What a cool shot!

regards


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

ianjenn said:


> Not sure who wanted their pic, but I rember that this guy did!!!!!!!!!! The second shot is probabley my favorite so far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey yea! That's me! Thanks for posting.


----------



## nanhar (Dec 7, 2004)

*Any pics of #577 and #585*

Do you have any others of #577 - Expert Women 45-49 (Sport Course) and #585 - Expert Men 55-59 (Sport Course). Thanks!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Here are 2 more!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nanhar (Dec 7, 2004)

Thanks!!


----------

